# Tuning for Dummies...



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, I am ready to escape from the 'stockness' of my GTO. Given a limited budget, I thought I would start with this:

04-06 PONTIAC GTO Performance parts at RPM OUTLET.com - Free Next Day Air Shipping!

The option with the DiabloSport Tuner and K&N CAI seemed a fair deal, and although I hardly expect to see the *claimed 41 rwhp gain*, I am sure I will see some gains I can feel.

My question is this: Can any fool operate a Diablosport tuner? :confused

I know my way around cars pretty well, but I have never tried a programmable tuner, and this car is my daily driver (and still under factory warranty) so I do not want to kill it!

Any advice or comments are welcomed.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

The tuner is very easy to use and you can either use the canned tune or if you'd like to use a tuner shop, it can be fine tuned. Personally I used the performance tune, then modified the timing to minimize knock retard, stiffened up the shift points and raised the catalyst over temp setting to keep it from running rich.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Put it on a dyno. Get a shop tune. Don't waste your money on the hand helds. Find someone that tunes Corvettes. At least see the numbers, I wouldn't take a chance. Find someone you can take it back to for free when you upgrade.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Unfortunately, the only tune shops in my area are either 'rice specialists' or bubba-fied, we do not have a legit one for American made cars. 

I found one shop near here that does domestics, and after a two minute conversation with the owner it was clear I shouldn't trust him to tune my guitar. So, I thought I would try the canned tune route.


----------

